# Snapping?



## seaco (19 Oct 2006)

Hi All

I am really new to SU and I'm designing my bedroom very simply as looking from above so really just the walls and wardrobes etc. as rectangles I'm just working out what will fit, my problem is that as I move the wardrobes near say a wall or each other they snap together or away from each other, is there a way to put them exactly where I want?

Thankyou in advance for any help

Lee


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 Oct 2006)

Lee, first, go into the Model Info box and look at Units. Window>Model Info>Units. Uncheck the box for Enable Length Snapping. While you're at it, set Precision high. (0.000000mm for example)

That should help you get things moved more where you want them.

Next, even if you're working with a 2D top view, make a group of your walls and floor if you got one. Then make each box that represents a piece of furniture into a group or component. This way they won't stick to each other.

You can't turn off inferencing in SU and that may snap the point you grab a component to a near by intersection. (Corner between walls?) If you are having difficulty with that zoom in closer. That should help you keep the component from snapping into the wrong place.

Suppose for example that you want to place a chest of drawers against a wall but you really want to leave a couple of inches of clearance between the wall and chest. First put chest against the wall. then start moving it away from the wall in the right direction and type 2". the chest will move to 2" away from the wall.

If you are only working in 2D turn off Perspective (View menu) and use the top view to work. This will prevent the bed from floating 3 feet off the floor if you make an erroneous move.

Good luck.


----------



## seaco (19 Oct 2006)

Thankyou Dave, your an absolute star...


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 Oct 2006)

Thanks. I just ate a large lunch and feel like I'm about to become a super nova. :shock:


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Oct 2006)

Dave R":2sfzksir said:


> set Precision high. (0.000000mm for example)



Dave! Are you serious?! I didn't reallise you were into nanotechnology! or is that picatechnology, I lose track of the decimal point after a few orders of magnitude...

Or is it just that Americans and Metric don't mix 

Just ribbing, you understand...

FWIW I set Precision to 1mm and never have a problem.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 Oct 2006)

I just like to set it as high as it wil go to prevent possible problems. I work at 1/64" when in fractional mode so maybe 0.000mm would be close enough. Really it doesn't hurt anything when you're just drawing. It will make for annoying zeros when dimensioning.


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Oct 2006)

Dave R":17tfu1sx said:


> . I work at 1/64" when in fractional mode so maybe 0.000mm would be close enough. ... It will make for annoying zeros when dimensioning.



Well, quite. 1/64th is sensible, as would be 0.1mm (four thou-ish, or the thickness of a hair. How precisely do you want to position your bedroom cabinets?). 

But talking of dimensions, does anyone else have the problem of dimensions becoming stupidly large (as in display, not value) when the view is printed?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Oct 2006)

Steve Maskery":21qsvvub said:


> But talking of dimensions, does anyone else have the problem of dimensions becoming stupidly large (as in display, not value) when the view is printed?



Not any more.  What size do you have dimensions set to display? You should probably be able to get away with 10 pt or maybe 12 pt.


----------



## Steve Maskery (20 Oct 2006)

Hmm. Not sure I had dims selcted to anything in particular. All I know I that sometimes I have a perfectly reasonable display, I press Print, and I end up with dims suitable for a myopic Watusi.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Oct 2006)

Oh, I didn't realize you could get SUforMW on that side of the pond. I thought that was a USA only release. 

Do you know how to adjust it?


----------



## Steve Maskery (20 Oct 2006)

Dave R":10l6phg6 said:


> Oh, I didn't realize you could get SUforMW on that side of the pond. I thought that was a USA only release.


Oh we get it all here, Frasier, Sex in the City, that dreadful woman with the confrontation show, I forget her name.


Dave R":10l6phg6 said:


> Do you know how to adjust it?



I normally use one of these
I'm off to bed. See you tomorrow.
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Oct 2006)

That'll do.

In case you've misplaced it, though, try:






Good night.


----------

